# Finally building a 2015 bonefish IPB16



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll be watching this one closely!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Did you refinish the motor yourself?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool. I'll be keeping an eye on this one too.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Did you refinish the motor yourself?


No I did not, I got it from a Yamaha dealer in Tavares, I got a great deal on it and it already has the oil injection deleted.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Here are some pics of the console I Am going with.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just got another batch of photos from Ron! Looks like it's moving right along.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the green color you went with. The console looks good too


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> No I did not, I got it from a Yamaha dealer in Tavares, I got a great deal on it and it already has the oil injection deleted.


I deleted mine as well and the pump was full of junk. I'm not sure how all the trash made it past the filter?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I deleted mine as well and the pump was full of junk. I'm not sure how all the trash made it past the filter?


You were smart to get rid of it, it was prolly getting ready to take a dump and then there goes your motor. 

I put a lot of thought into what motor I went with and for the power/weight/reliability you can't beat the Yamaha 2 strokes!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea I'm with Snooknut. I really like the color!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dropping the motor off Monday for rigging.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Man that's looking sharp! Can't wait to see it all put together


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

You are going to have an awsome sled.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

If that's a 70 yammie that thing is going to fly.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

diggin your Husky motard too. I have a few dirt bikes.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

devrep said:


> diggin your Husky motard too. I have a few dirt bikes.


Thanks man that's my real baby! Time on that bike is time well spent!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Should be done this week


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Man she's looking good. Are those storage boxes in the back corners?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yea storage on both sides live well is going in the middle


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see it finished. May stop out there if I get that way this week.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep I'm officially jealous!


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

That is a really sharp boat! I like the choices you made.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

How much longer until she's ready to come home?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Snooknut said:


> How much longer until she's ready to come home?


Should be bringing her home Monday! 
I'll will be fishing immediately after!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice! Looking forward to your thoughts on how she does!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Finally picked the bot up this morning, I still have to go to the dmv and get her registered but hopefully this afternoon we will be fishing!!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

What a thing of beauty! Keep the pics coming. What a day to go fishing as well!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Schwiiing!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff looks great! congrats on the new sled.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

If you're in Florida, and if I'm correct, you can use it for 30 days before registering it! You just need the bill of sale. Beautiful boat by the way, that thing is gonna be awesome with the 70!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

love what bonefish did with the deck layout of this hull

sweet skiff!! thanks for the pics


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks guys! 
She definitely moves with the 70 on it and rides like a dream. Took it out for its maiden voyage on Tuesday and after getting into the middle of the bay I stopped to grab a beer from the cooler. After hanging out for a minute started the boat and went to take off....... Nothing happening. After looking a little closer I relized my $300+ powertech prop had flown off at some point!!!! Needless to say I am extremely upset with my self! I searched around for an hour or so but no luck. So here is my updated picture for you guys! My buddy towing me home on my g-man!


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear that bro. I can feel the sting of that from here


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Man that blows!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Thanks guys!
> She definitely moves with the 70 on it and rides like a dream. Took it out for its maiden voyage on Tuesday and after getting into the middle of the bay I stopped to grab a beer from the cooler. After hanging out for a minute started the boat and went to take off....... Nothing happening. After looking a little closer I relized my $300+ powertech prop had flown off at some point!!!! Needless to say I am extremely upset with my self! I searched around for an hour or so but no luck. So here is my updated picture for you guys! My buddy towing me home on my g-man!


i love that little boat that is towing you. the one you made is really neat but i really like the simple tiller and grab bar setup of the other one
great work on the boat and hope you don't loose 300 bucks again, sounds fun when it is running under it's own power!

congrats on the 99%working microskiff


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks man That's my gladesman its a pretty bad ass set up and its for sale!!! Let me know if you wanna take it off my hands


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

wow! cotter pen and main nut came off? that is crazy. you will never make that mistake again.. 

she looks so wide compared to the towBoatUS skiff


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I took the gladesman out 2 more times looking for the prop with no luck unfortunately.
but I found a used prop this weekend on good ol craigslist. wasn't the exact pitch I wanted (19) but the hub is in really good shape its stainless and it cost me $100. I will have her back out in the water this week


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad you found a good deal on another prop. Get that sled out there and slime it up. PM me when you are headed out sometime would love to look at the finished product


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

............


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Did you say you were doing a live well in the middle?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yea unfortunately he forgot to add the live well so he is making it right now and I will be bringing the boat back in to get it installed.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool. When I decide to get a boat it will need a good livewell until I can become better with artificial baits and hopefully fly fishing.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, that is the sharpest IPB I've seen. Sorry to hear about the prop.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

after finding a new/used prop die a decent deal I got her back out on the water. It is running pretty damn good with the 19 pitch.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Great pictures! I'm still loving that color


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Snooknut said:


> Great pictures! I'm still loving that color


NICE!!!


----------



## Otter (Sep 7, 2015)

Good looking skiff. What kinda draft/speed do you see with the 70hp? Also what did they put over that rigging hole on the front side of the console? Did you do like a tackle tray thing or just a hatch?


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

due to work I really haven't been able to go out on it much so im still figuring speeds with the trim and stuff but I was at 44 and climbing in a small little lake, I think I may be able to squeeze a few more mph out of her. it idles thru 3-4" no problem, I haven't really gotten a chance to run thru the skinny spots yet but im sure it will flu thru some skinny shit, ill know better tomorrow. That hatch is just access to my battery and battery switch im thinking bout putting a little shelf in there for some extra storage.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great looking boat. Love the color


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

So you had you boat on loan to Ron for the show. Great looking boat. Enjoy!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Snooknut said:


> So you had you boat on loan to Ron for the show. Great looking boat. Enjoy!


lol sure did! He was throwing the live well in for me so I let him take it to the show, it was the least I could do, Ron has been great and im hoping if I am nice enough to him he will eventually build me a bohemian!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

going to be ordering another prop here in the next few days this used one I got has a small bent in one of the blades and I can feel it, if anyone knows any good web sites to get some discounted props please let me know. She is running pretty good with the 19 pitch but I wouldn't mind going down to a 17 or 15


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Dang, that boat looks good. Used props sure are hard to come by. I've been looking for a 21p for my boat for a year and a half and can't find one. I'll probably just go new here soon.

Ron sure is enjoyable to work with. He has been very responsive to me post-sale as well.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

windblows said:


> Dang, that boat looks good. Used props sure are hard to come by. I've been looking for a 21p for my boat for a year and a half and can't find one. I'll probably just go new here soon.
> 
> Ron sure is enjoyable to work with. He has been very responsive to me post-sale as well.


Thanks!
Yea Ron has been great, definitely a joy to work with. I actually just picked the boat up from getting the livewell put in .


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Man he did a nice job on the live well. Now all you need is another prop lol


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Are you selling your motor? I thought I saw boat and motor at Ernies? Great looking skiff by the way.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep seeing that white boat with the grab rail. Is that yours too


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I keep seeing that white boat with the grab rail. Is that yours too


 That was my gladesmen.... she is gone now.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

JMZ400 said:


> Are you selling your motor? I thought I saw boat and motor at Ernies? Great looking skiff by the way.


 I originally had the motor rebuilt by a buddy of ernies and she was there getting some service done.

amd thanks


----------

